# anybody knows the name of those cichlids;



## amf1967 (May 30, 2011)

anybody knows; thanks


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

My first guess would be a 'convict' and a 'nic' Hypsophrys nicaraguensis & Archocentrus nigrofasciatus Not 100% sure, but likely C. A. cichlids

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=68
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=132


----------



## amf1967 (May 30, 2011)

thank you. i think the one is not a convict.i have some convicts.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

A. "cuttei"? also try cichlid-forum.com discussions (post the pic) and profiles (look at pics)

or A. septemfasciatus


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

One looks like a rainbow or aureum, cutteri have blue (not gold) eyes, Nic's don't look like that at that size. No clue on the other, but I agree that it's not a convict.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

A Mayan, maybe?


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

This one is toooo easy....the first one is a rainbow and the second is either a fetae or the other similar species which looks exactly the same.


----------



## whitemore55 (Jun 6, 2011)

I think parrot fish. May be wrong but i think so.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

No, not a parrot. These are right & proper fish.
It seems Cichlid man agrees with me on the Mayan, even if he couldn't quite remember the name. It does look much like a festae, at least until they're grown and the difference become very plain. They're pretty awesome looking, especially if you let them have some real sunlight so they get their full color, but they're as mean and nasty as a fish can be.


----------



## Hansolo (Sep 10, 2010)

The first one looks like a cryptoheros nanoluteus to me, I'm probably wrong


----------

